# cleaning muzzleloaders



## Wetzel (Oct 13, 2005)

Anyone have a good way to clean their muzzleloader after shooting it?  I try hard to get the barrel clean, just can't seem to get it all.  How do you do it?


----------



## HT2 (Oct 13, 2005)

*Harkins.......*

I shoot the "777" pellets and with them you can shoot that muzzleloader numerous times and it just doesn't get all that dirty........

It's dirty, but with just soap and water and about 15 minutes it's good to go again......

The secret is the "777" pellets..........Very, very clean burning powder.....


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 13, 2005)

I take the barrel of a put it in  a 5 gal. bucket half full of hot water and dishwashin` detergent. Then I take my cleanin` rod with jag and patch and work it in the barrel pumpin` the cleaner thru the it. Then run dry patches thru it until they come out clean and then run a patch saturated with pure rendered bear oil  thru it. I then use an old toothbrush to clean the lock usin` the same soapy water, then oil it too.


----------



## Carp (Oct 13, 2005)

I boil a pot of water and pour it in a coffee can with some dish washing liquid. Then I place the end of the barrel in the can and run some patches through the barrel with my ramrod using the cleaning jag. It's sucks the water up into the barrel and  gets everything out. Use a glove on the hand holding the barrel because it gets too hot to hold. Take it out when finished and it will dry quick because of the temp of the water. Finish up with some bore butter followed by some clean patches to remove excess.


----------



## frankwright (Oct 13, 2005)

I do just like the others already mentioned. I put it in a bucket of hot water,Pump hot water with a little detergent in and out of the barrel until the water coming out of the nipple is clean.

I take a hot pan of water off the stove and holding the barrel with padded pliers, I rinse the barrel of inside and outside. It will be too hot to hold. I drain off any water and blow out with compressed air.

Everything gets a light coat of oil or Bore butter depending on how I feel that particular day.

Takes about 15 minutes start to finish.


----------



## DS7418 (Oct 13, 2005)

JOY dishwashing liquid and HOT water.. then finish with "RemOil".


----------



## fishdog (Oct 14, 2005)

*Good Trick*

I put a bucket next to the rifle, take a piece of 3/16" plastic tube(got it from Home Depot) run it from the nipple to the bucket. Run water through the coffee maker. You do not have to mix the soap just squirt it in the barrell. Then push patches through till its clean. Use a rag or pot holder to keep it from burning your hand.


----------



## Branchminnow (Oct 14, 2005)

nicodemus said:
			
		

> I take the barrel of a put it in  a 5 gal. bucket half full of hot water and dishwashin` detergent. Then I take my cleanin` rod with jag and patch and work it in the barrel pumpin` the cleaner thru the it. Then run dry patches thru it until they come out clean and then run a patch saturated with pure rendered bear oil  thru it. I then use an old toothbrush to clean the lock usin` the same soapy water, then oil it too.


The info on this site is great. I just keep on learning.

Ive had the same problem with my muzzle loader.


----------



## DYI hunting (Oct 14, 2005)

I am not a fan of washing any firearm.  I stick with hours of good old fashion elbow grease.  Mine muzzle loader is an inline.  I might wash a traditional since there is no removable breach plug making it difficult to clean very well.

I know what will remove all the crud, but I don't suggest it.  When I was in the Army, before big weapon inspections some guys used shaving cream to clean their weapons.  They would load it up with shaving cream, let it sit awhile and then rinse it out under really hot water.  Boiling water worked the best.  Then repeat.  The problem is, this will remove the military parkerize finish.  I don't know if it will affect civilain rifle bluing but personally I would not try it.


----------



## bevills1 (Oct 14, 2005)

What Carp said works great for me after shooting Pyrodex in mine.  I use 12 gauge patches to swab the barrel and use Dawn dish wash detergent although I'm unsure whether brand of detergent matters.  Most important IMO is to clean as soon as possible after shooting.


----------



## fishdog (Oct 14, 2005)

*It  don't hurt a thing*



			
				BanksJeepr said:
			
		

> I am not a fan of washing any firearm.  I stick with hours of good old fashion elbow grease.  Mine muzzle loader is an inline.  I might wash a traditional since there is no removable breach plug making it difficult to clean very well.
> 
> I know what will remove all the crud, but I don't suggest it.  When I was in the Army, before big weapon inspections some guys used shaving cream to clean their weapons.  They would load it up with shaving cream, let it sit awhile and then rinse it out under really hot water.  Boiling water worked the best.  Then repeat.  The problem is, this will remove the military parkerize finish.  I don't know if it will affect civilain rifle bluing but personally I would not try it.


Water is the best way to go with black powder. Rust has never been an issue. Just dry it out.


----------

